
Ask HN: What domain hosting provider you use? - mhasbini
I&#x27;m looking for a service that:<p>1. Have clear pricing without hidden or obscure costs.
2. (Optional) expose api for automating the hosting process.
======
CM30
I'm using Namecheap at the moment, and it seems to work pretty well overall.
Seems to have an API too:

[https://www.namecheap.com/support/api/intro.aspx](https://www.namecheap.com/support/api/intro.aspx)

~~~
oblib
I'll 2nd this. I've been using them for a few years now and have been
satisfied with their services.

------
stephenr
What do you mean by domain hosting? Are you talking about a registrar, or a
DNS hosting service (or both, which is common)?

~~~
stephenr
To follow up: I use NameSilo as a registrar _specifically_ because domains
(and dns hosting) is _all_ they do.

Separation of concerns, and no constant bullshit to navigate their admin tool
and get to domain management when required.

They have DNS hosting too but I don't use it.

